# Era una postura un poco tonta...



## fruxi

Naja, ich brauche eine andere Übersetzung und ich bin nicht sicher wieder mal...

Era una postura un poco tonta. Pensaba que era difícil sin haberlo intentado. 

Mein Vorschlag:

Das war eine dumme Haltung. Ich dachte, dass es schwierig war, ohne es zu versuchen.

Danke


----------



## Entre Dos Mundos

Fruxi,

tu primera oración está bien.  Sólo en la segunda tienes que usar un subjuntivo:
Ich dachte, es wäre schwierig, ohne es versucht zu haben.

¡Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## Sidjanga

¿A qué se refiere _postura _aquí, o cuál es la situación, Fruxi?

Es que _postura _no tiene solamente un equivalente en alemán, y dependiendo del contexto es por lo menos posible que otra palabra pegue mejor (p.ej. _Köperhaltung, __Stellung_,..).


----------



## Entre Dos Mundos

Tienes toda la razón, Sigianga.

Al leer la entrada de Fruxi, me pareció que estaba hablando de una postura en el sentido de una actitud, porque usó la palabra "tonta", la cual no se usaría en relación a una postura física (Köperstellung).   Pero, por supuesto, si se refiriera a una postura física (p. ej. yoga),  habría que modificar la segunda oración:  Ich dachte, sie wäre schwierig, ohne es versucht zu haben.

¡Tú tienes la palabra, Fruxi!


----------



## fruxi

Hola,

Sí, me refería a una actitud... Todo correcto entonces, no?

Gracias!


----------



## Sidjanga

> Era una postura un poco tonta. Pensaba que era difícil sin haberlo intentado.





fruxi said:


> Sí, me refería a una actitud...


¿Así que a una actitud mental, ante un algo que parecía difícil?

(Es que estoy no segura de si diría _Haltung _aquí. Sobre todo sin más *contexto* no queda claro, y puede ser ambiguo.)


----------



## Estopa

Estoy de acuerdo con Sigianga.

Si se trata de una actitud mental, o de una postura frente a un hecho, muchas veces se traduce como "Einstellung"

Hace falta más contexto.


----------

